# This is my ATV...



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

This is my ATV... 

I fit in fine, and am 6' 2"'s tall.
(A big kid at 49 years of age!)


Upgraded dash... (Tach - Spedo/Trip Meter - Voltage )


Herculiner install (Top and underside of floor)


Works performance shocks, made for the 150cc Mini-Buggies installed...


ITP Holeshots tires and rims installed...


4 valve head, ported and polished installed...
It now has 2 intake, and 2 exhaust valves, rather than one of each.


Racing pipe installed...


Racing carb, and UNI air installed... And numerous other things!


I love it!!
Plenty of power, and geared to top out at 30mph.
It does have a towing ball on the rear too.
No shifting, other than using reverse.
Gas, break, and steer. Easy to operate.
She is a mountain goat, and loves to climb!
Solid rear axle so when you goose er a bit, the rear end comes around quick... Fun for sure.

And IMO - Much safer than a quad.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks cool ! What does something like that set you back ?


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

How much did that 4 valve head run? Did it change the exhaust note much?


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

They cost about 3 grand stock...
It is a 2004 Carter Brothers Talon. (That is why i am Talonman) 

The 4 valve head was around 400 bucks if i remember correctly. It's been a while.

It added a bunch of grunt, and raised my compression.


My upgraded clutch:


When you are climbing a hill, and it is steep, a stock buggy will drop it's rpm's pretty fast. Especiall the 150cc buggies that they now gear to try and hit 40 to 50 mph.

With my 2004 mountain goat gearing, and the 4 valve head, my buggy just keeps on climbing.
It's RPM's stay high, and it doesn't care about the hill... She is going to climb it!

I think they were correct to keep the top speed at 30, but the buggy advertising wars started, and the faster the buggy would go, the better the add looked. They began gearing them for faster top end speed.

And they will hit the advertized speed, given that a long flat surface is provided, with a strong tail wind!

Of course you can hold the buggies back with one hand, that are geared for 50mph, when they first take off. They wont tell you that in the add... 

My buggy however, would climb right over the fool who attempted to hold it back when I hit the gas...

She is a trail runner, with the power band right where I like it.
Under 30 mph is trail riding speed, and my buggy is loaded with power.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JD123 (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool looking ATV


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome looking ride. I about killed myself a dozen times on my old Kawasaki 700. that machine of your would get the job done I'm sure, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...lemme know if you ever wanna sell it!


----------

